# VT First Really Really Free Market



## zephyr23 (Oct 20, 2011)

So i am going to put on VT First Really Really Free Market and Skill-share. They will be free food,free stuff, free music and free skill-share. it going to be in Poultney Vermomt at the tiny theater on Nov 12 1-7.
*The Tiny Theater*

*153 Main Street Poultney*

here a face book link to the event
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?e..._t=event_wall#!/event.php?eid=304732589541084
*
*


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 20, 2011)

how far is poultney from the closest airport....


----------



## zephyr23 (Oct 21, 2011)

their one in rutland witch is 20 minute and their one in burlington which is 115. why do you ask?


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 21, 2011)

i work for continental 3 days week.... which gives me 4 days a week to fly and squat,
i just have to make sure to get back in time to work, otherwise free travel


----------



## zephyr23 (Oct 21, 2011)

o cool.....burlington would be your best bet then


----------



## Asar (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm moving up to VT Nov. 15th. So any Vermont people get at me if there's anything cool going on. And this RRFM sounds cool, too bad I won't be up in time.


----------

